# Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant | Update: 7 Jahre Speicherdauer für AT



## DKK007 (4. April 2019)

*Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant | Update: 7 Jahre Speicherdauer für AT*

Obwohl die Vorratsdatenspeicherung schon mehrfach vom BVerfG und dem EUGH für Verfassungswidrig erklärt wurde, will es der Horst gleich noch mal versuchen.
Diesmal soll die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gleich mal ein Jahr dauern.

IT-Sicherheitsgesetz: Schwere Strafen fuer Betrieb von Darknet-Foren und Doxxing | heise online


Zusätzlich soll das BSI mit deutlich mehr Kompetenzen ausgestattet werden und so z.B. Geräte in Botnetzen bereinigen dürfen.
IT-Sicherheitsgesetz 2.0: Wir veroeffentlichen den Entwurf, der das BSI zur Hackerbehoerde machen soll – netzpolitik.org


Interessant sind auch die Punkte zum Haushalt:


> Der Verwaltung entsteht für die Erfüllung der im Gesetz vorgesehenen zusätzlichen Aufgaben ein Aufwand von insgesamt … Planstellen/Stellen mit Personalkosten in Höhe von jährlich rund … Millionen Euro.


Anschließend werden die Planstellen fürs BSI aufgelistet.


> *F. Weitere Kosten*
> Keine.



Neue Planstellen für das BKA bzw. die LKAs, welche in den neuen Straftatbeständen ermitteln sollen wurden nicht erwähnt. Dabei reicht schon heute das Personal für "öffentliche" Internet nicht aus. 
Wie soll das dann bei den noch deutlich aufwendigeren Ermittlungen im Darknet hinsichtlich Plattformanbietern aussehen?

Die Änderung des StGB ist in Artikel 4 des Entwurfes zu finden.


Wobei an einigen Stellen durchaus noch auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit geachtet wurde:


			
				Änderung StGB schrieb:
			
		

> § 126a – Zugänglichmachen von Leistungen zur Begehung von Straftaten
> 
> (1) Wer Dritten eine internetbasierte Leistung zugänglich macht, deren Zweck oder Tätigkeit darauf ausgerichtet ist, die Begehung von rechtswidrigen Taten zu ermöglichen, zu fördern oder zu erleichtern, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft, wenn die Tat nicht in anderen Vorschriften mit schwererer Strafe bedroht ist.
> 
> ...



Mit den im Absatz 4 gemeinten Personen sind Journalisten gemeint, die also weiterhin einen anonymen Upload für brisante Informationen anbieten können, ohne unter den Verdacht der Datenhehlerei zu fallen.


Edit: Zu §202e; Die Begründung zum 202e StGB ist ganz interessant. Davon ist wohl auch die Spionage / Telemetrie in Windows 10 betroffen, denn auch wenn hier expliziert Anwendungen genannt werden, gilt selbiges natürlich auch für das Betriebssystem, sei es Windows oder Android. 


> Durchaus erfasst sind hingegen beispielsweise Applikationen (Apps) für Endgeräte, die einen größeren Funktionsumfang haben als in der jeweiligen Beschreibung oder Datenschutzerklärung angegeben, bei deren Installation die Nutzer mithin bewusst über die eingeräumten Zugriffsrechte getäuscht werden.
> 
> § 202e StGB-E erfüllt insoweit auch einen bedeutenden Zweck im Zivilrecht, indem die Funktion eines Schutzgesetzes im Sinne von § 823 Absatz 2 BGB eingenommen und damit auch zivilrechtlich ein besserer Verbraucherschutz erreicht wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*

Ich wußte immer, daß der Knödelfresser ein Stinkstiefel ist.
Der soll bei seiner Eisenbahn bleiben und dort die Weichen stellen.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Obwohl die Vorratsdatenspeicherung schon mehrfach vom BVerfG und dem EUGH für Verfassungswidrig erklärt wurde, will es der Horst gleich noch mal versuchen.
> Diesmal soll die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gleich mal ein Jahr dauern.



Frei nach dem Moto, verfassungswidrig, egal, einfach so oft erneut versuchen bis die Gerichte vor Ermüdung aufgeben es zu blockieren.


----------



## Two-Face (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*

Wow, das Zeug, was mein Provider sowieso über mich weiß, soll jetzt also nochmal 6 Monate länger beim Staat gespeichert werden.

Hmpf, was sagt eigentlich Zuckerberg dazu?


----------



## colormix (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wow, das Zeug, was mein Provider sowieso über mich weiß, soll jetzt also nochmal 6 Monate länger beim Staat gespeichert werden.
> 
> Hmpf, was sagt eigentlich Zuckerberg dazu?


Ja die kriegen den Hals nicht voll   macht ja auch Spaß bei anderen die nichts gemacht haben zu  schnüffeln.


----------



## RyzA (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*

War bisher nicht die Regelung das die Provider nach 6 Wochen die Verbindungsdaten löschen müssen?

Zur Aufklärung schwerer Straftaten finde ich das gut. Darknet, Terrorismus usw. Das Problem ist das dann wieder jeder Internetnutzer unter Generalverdacht gestellt wird. Wenn man von allen (länger) speichert.


----------



## Pisaopfer (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*

"Seehofer" ... da wird mir schon schlecht wenn ich den Namen lese.


----------



## der_yappi (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*

Hat die Corrupte STASI Union eig. einen einigermaßen kompetenten Politiker in ihren Reihen...?

Seehofer, Scheuer, Dobrindt, Jogi Herrmann,  (früher) Stoiber-Beckstein-Huber
Eine Liste des Grauens


----------



## DaStash (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Obwohl die Vorratsdatenspeicherung schon mehrfach vom BVerfG und dem EUGH für Verfassungswidrig erklärt wurde, will es der Horst gleich noch mal versuchen.
> Diesmal soll die Vorratsdatenspeicherung gleich mal ein Jahr dauern.
> 
> IT-Sicherheitsgesetz: Schwere Strafen fuer Betrieb von Darknet-Foren und Doxxing | heise online
> ...


Die Taktik ist offensichtlich, sie werden es so lange probieren bis die Menschen müde werden dem zu widersprechen. 
Das wird sich wohl nicht aufhalten lassen, so mal ja auch die Bevölkerung älter wird und die Akzeptanz somit steigt. 

MfG


----------



## Lelwani (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*

ihr wählt sie doch immer und immer wieder...selbst schuld


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der soll bei seiner Eisenbahn bleiben und dort die Weichen stellen.



Lustig ist, dass selbst die in der Gesetzesbegründung zum § 202e StGB vorkommt. 



			
				https://netzpolitik.org/2019/it-sicherheitsgesetz-2-0-wir-veroeffentlichen-den-entwurf-der-das-bsi-zur-hackerbehoerde-machen-soll/ schrieb:
			
		

> Es wird nicht verkannt, dass die Regelung des Absatzes 1 einen weiten Anwendungsbereich hat. Die Bagatellklausel sorgt jedoch dafür, dass nicht strafwürdige Fälle von dem Tatbestand zuverlässig ausgeschlossen werden. Ferner sorgt die Begrenzung auf bestimmte IT-Systeme in Absatz 6 dafür, dass nicht schutzwürdige Systeme wie z. B. eine Modelleisenbahn von der Norm nicht erfasst werden.







Headcrash schrieb:


> War bisher nicht die Regelung das die Provider nach 6 Wochen die Verbindungsdaten löschen müssen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In der Praxis wird oft schon nach 7 Tagen gelöscht. 

Da es die Lute  bisher auch meitens nicht schaffen innerhalb von 7 Tagen überhaupt die  IP bei einer Webseite abzufragen, bringt dann auch das Einfrieren für  180 Tage nichts mehr, da dann nichts mehr zum Einfrieren da ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



Lelwani schrieb:


> ihr wählt sie doch immer und immer wieder...selbst schuld


Ich hab schon oft erklärt, daß der Bundestag mit ca.: 300 gültigen Stimmen gewählt ist.
Es verschieben sich meist nur die prozentualen Anteile der Parteien.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



Headcrash schrieb:


> War bisher nicht die Regelung das die Provider nach 6 Wochen die Verbindungsdaten löschen müssen?



Es gibt eine EMPFEHLUNG, nach 7 Tagen zu löschen.
Die meisten tun das auch einfach weil länger (freiwillig) speichern ja unnötige Kosten verursacht. Manche ISPs betreiben aber auch eine "freiwillige Vorratsdatenspeicherung" die mutmaßlich bis zu 180 Tage geht (Vodafone, Unitymedia). Was da genau wie lange vorgehalten wird weiß nur der ISP-Admin alleine. Eine direkte "Löschpflicht" besteht so ohne weiteres nicht bzw. ist sehr schwammig. Wenn der ISP behauptet er brauche die IP-Daten zur netzwerkentstörung oder vergleichbares ist er da schnell aus dem Schneider.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Zur Aufklärung schwerer Straftaten finde ich das gut. Darknet, Terrorismus usw.


Absolut - es gibt nur zwei probleme:
1.) Alles Speichern ist ein Generalverdacht. Geht meiner Meinung nach nicht.
2.) Die Geeschichte lehrt und alles was getan werden kann wird auch gemacht. Da kann noch so oft da stehen nur bei Straftaten und nur mit Richterlicher Anordnung usw. - und am Ende wird doch die Mutti angeklagt die sich ein Lied von Heino gezogen hat und niemand will mehr wissen woher klar war dass sies war...


----------



## DKK007 (5. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die meisten tun das auch einfach weil länger (freiwillig) speichern ja unnötige Kosten verursacht.



In dem Fall werden die Kosten über die Justizvergütung erstattet. Im Gesetzentwurf steht 35 ct pro Tag, aber mindestens 35€. 

Die Abfrage beim Provider selbst wird auch erstattet. Das liegt so bei um die 7-8€, da die Rechnung gleich mit in die Fallakte kommt.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Manche ISPs betreiben aber auch eine "freiwillige Vorratsdatenspeicherung" die mutmaßlich bis zu 180 Tage geht (Vodafone, Unitymedia).


180 Tage ist ganz schön lange. Woher hast du die Info?

Ich hatte hier was gefunden...




> Auch die Bundesdatenschutzbehörde haben die Bürgerrechtler nach eigenen Angaben informiert und "zum Einschreiten aufgefordert". Breyer kämpft seit Langem auf Basis des Informationsfreiheitsgesetz des Bundes dafür, Einsicht zu erhalten in einen Bericht der Datenschutzbeauftragten Andrea Voßhoff zu Kontrollbesuchen bei Vodafone. Aus dem zunächst freigegebenen geschwärzten Teil war hervorgegangen, dass das Unternehmen ein "180-Tage-Tool" verwendete, um Verkehrsdaten auch für Strafverfolgungsbehörden bereitzustellen.


Quelle: Anzeige erstattet: Provider speichern IP-Adressen bis zu drei Monate | heise online


----------



## Adi1 (6. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*

Hier geht es ja eher darum,

 die wirklich schweren Kriminellen zu bekämpfen.

Da man im Vorfeld nicht weiß, wer eine Straftat begeht,

müssen halt alle Daten von Allen gespeichert werden. 

Sch...... auf die Vorratsdatenspeicherung von staatlicher Seite,

in sozialen Netzwerken geben doch die Leute freiwillig ihre Daten ein,

und keiner heult rum.


----------



## DKK007 (6. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*

In dem Entwurf ist nur von einem anlassbezogenen Einfrieren der Daten die rede. Wenn der Antrag nach dem Löschen der Daten kommt, ist es halt auch zu spät. Da müssen die Ermittler schnell sein und nicht sagen, mach ich nächste Woche. 



> in sozialen Netzwerken geben doch die Leute freiwillig ihre Daten ein,
> 
> und keiner heult rum.



Man muss es aber nicht machen.  Wer das macht ist selber schuld.


----------



## RyzA (6. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



Adi1 schrieb:


> in sozialen Netzwerken geben doch die Leute freiwillig ihre Daten ein,
> 
> und keiner heult rum.


Da kann man sich ja aussuchen was man von sich preisgibt.
Außerdem ist das ganz was anderes.


----------



## Two-Face (6. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Man muss es aber nicht machen.  Wer das macht ist selber schuld.


Das ist richtig, aber nicht vernachlässigbar viele Leute, welche gegen die Vorratsdatenspeicherung sind, sind prallel auch in allerhand sozialen Netzwerken vertreten und posten allen möglichen Schei*

Das ist für mich einfach nur Doppelmoral - wenn's irgendwelche US-amerikanischen Firmen tun, welche auf europäisches (deutsches) Recht pfeifen und ihre Nutzerdaten sonstwohin verscherbeln, ist's OK, wenn's der Staat tut, der ja eigentlich nur Terroristen und Verbrechern auf die Spur kommen will (und damit ja ihre Bürger schützen und nicht verprellen will) ist's falsch.

Warum regen sich so selten Bürger über die fehlende Rechtmäßigkeit von Google, Microsoft und Facebook hinsichtlich iher Nutzerdatenverwertung auf, aber so viele dagegen bei der Vorratsdatenspeicherung? Das ist halt typisch für die heutige Generation und hat auch viel mit der wachsenden Feindseligkeit gegenüber dem Staat und seinen Institutionen zu tun, die man inzwischen jeden Tag auch auf der Straße sieht.^^


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*

Nur werden halt ohne Not Grundrechte eingeschränkt. Die Straftaten sinken seit Jahren deutlich. 
Nur in Bayern gab es 2018 mehr, trotz härtestem Polizeigesetz. 

Was da ist an Daten wird auch genutzt: Bestandsdatenauskunft: Zahl der Anfragen durch Bundeskriminalamt stark gestiegen | heise online


----------



## Two-Face (7. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur werden halt ohne Not Grundrechte eingeschränkt. Die Straftaten sinken seit Jahren deutlich.
> Nur in Bayern gab es 2018 mehr, trotz härtestem Polizeigesetz.


Da muss man differenzieren: Was hat an Straftaten ab-, was zugenommen?
Die Terrorgefahr ist so hoch wie seit RAF-Zeiten nicht mehr. 
Über's Darknet werden Waffen, Drogen, Kinderpornos u.v.m. vertickt, dem ist mit konventionellen Mitteln kaum noch beizukommen.
Das und der Umstand, dass jeder Provider Verbindungsdaten ebenfalls lange speichert oder speichern kann, halte ich die Idee einer Vorratsdatenspeicherung durch den Staat nicht für grundsätzlich verkehrt, auch wenn dies das Bundesverfassungsgericht teilweise anders sieht.


----------



## doodlez (7. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur werden halt ohne Not Grundrechte eingeschränkt. Die Straftaten sinken seit Jahren deutlich.
> Nur in Bayern gab es 2018 mehr, trotz härtestem Polizeigesetz.
> 
> Was da ist an Daten wird auch genutzt: Bestandsdatenauskunft: Zahl der Anfragen durch Bundeskriminalamt stark gestiegen | heise online




nunja, wenn man mehr kriminalisiert, dann gibts auch mehr Straftaten


----------



## DKK007 (7. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Über's Darknet werden Waffen, Drogen, Kinderpornos u.v.m. vertickt, dem ist mit konventionellen Mitteln kaum noch beizukommen.



Deswegen muss neben den neuen Strafen gegen Plattformbetreiber auch mehr Personal für die Ermittlungen her.

Zumal die Anfragen auch deutlich öfter bei kleinen Sachen durchgeführt werden:


			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Bestandsdatenauskunft-Zahl-der-Anfragen-durch-Bundeskriminalamt-stark-gestiegen-4365430.html schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> Die tatsächlichen Zahlen dürften laut dem Bericht sogar höher sein, weil manche Kosten über die Staatsanwaltschaften verrechnet würden. Letztere bearbeiten nach Angaben der Bundesregierung die Anfragen ausländischer Dienste und leiten die Daten an diese weiter – das sogar, wenn kein Anfangsverdacht "im Rahmen der Geltung des deutschen Strafrechts vorliegt", wie der Spiegel zitiert.
> 
> Die Bundesregierung gibt als Grund für die stark gestiegenen Anfragen die zunehmende Nutzung von Internet und Smartphone an. Der Spitzenkandidat der Piratenpartei für die Europawahl, Patrick Breyer, widerspricht im Spiegel jedoch dieser Darstellung. Die Abfragen seien vielmehr ein Standardverfahren geworden. "Wegen dieses politischen Überwachungswahns ist die Gefahr, zu Unrecht in das Visier von Ermittlern oder Abmahnkanzleien zu geraten, drastisch gestiegen", sagte Breyer.
> ...


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*

Für Österreich sind sogar 7 Jahre (!!!) Vorratsdatenspeicherung inkl.  Standorte geplant:  OEsterreichs Plaene fuer Digitalsteuer fuehren in die Totalueberwachung – netzpolitik.org
Dabei könnte sogar auf einen Richtervorbehalt für die Abfrage der Daten verzichtet werden, und stattdessen eine  automatische Abfrage für alle Behörden in Österreich möglich sein. 



			
				https://netzpolitik.org/2019/oesterreichs-plaene-fuer-digitalsteuer-fuehren-in-die-totalueberwachung/ schrieb:
			
		

> Der Entwurf enthält keine Einschränkungen für sicheren Umgang mit den Daten, etwa zur Frage wer unter welchen Bedingungen auf sie zugreifen dürfte. Überhaupt scheint das Finanzministerium den Entwurf ohne jegliche Überlegungen zur Datensparsamkeit erstellt zu haben. Die einzurichtenden Datenbanken und Schnittstellen für Speicherung und Austausch der persönlichen Daten von Millionen wecken Begehrlichkeiten und stellen ein Risiko für alle darin gespeicherten Personen dar.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Der Gesetzentwurf sieht auch vor, dass die zuständige Behörde automatisierten Zugriff auf die Verkehrsdaten bekommen soll. Die Details für den automatisierten Zugriff solle der Bundesminister der Finanzen in Verordnungen erlassen können. Dafür bräuchte es dann kein neues Gesetz.




Was war. Was wird. Eine Art Protokollerklaerung | heise online


----------



## iGameKudan (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur in Bayern gab es 2018 mehr, trotz härtestem Polizeigesetz.


Ist doch kein Wunder. Wenn mehr Straftaten verfolgt, aufgedeckt und bewiesen werden können steigen natürlich auch die Fallzahlen.
Wenn man natürlich immer mehr Straftaten mit immer mehr Nachlässigkeit verfolgt oder zu Ordnungswidrigkeiten degradiert kann man natürlich schön groß schreien "Die Kriminalität sinkt". 

Gibt auch noch sowas wie ne Dunkelziffer... Man glaube keine Statistik, die man nicht selber gefälscht hat. 

Nichtsdestotrotz sind die Bayern mit ihrem Polizeigesetz stark über das Ziel hinausgeschossen. Und auch das, was denen in AT mit ganzen 7 Jahren (!) Speicherfrist bevorsteht ist weit außerhalb dessen, was noch verhältnismäßig ist.


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Wunder. Wenn mehr Straftaten verfolgt, aufgedeckt und bewiesen werden können steigen natürlich auch die Fallzahlen.
> Wenn man natürlich immer mehr Straftaten mit immer mehr Nachlässigkeit verfolgt oder zu Ordnungswidrigkeiten degradiert kann man natürlich schön groß schreien "Die Kriminalität sinkt".
> 
> Gibt auch noch sowas wie ne Dunkelziffer... Man glaube keine Statistik, die man nicht selber gefälscht hat.



Ist halt auch einfach eine Frage dessen, wie viel Polizeibeamte zur Verfügung stehen. Da sieht es oft schlecht aus und bei der Ausstattung noch schlechter. 
KKI – oder der ganz alltaegliche Wahnsinn — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter
Hunderte unbearbeitete Faelle im LKA Brandenburg — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


			
				https://www.bdk.de/lv/brandenburg/aktuelles/hunderte-unbearbeitete-faelle-im-lka-brandenburg schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz sinkender Fallzahlen in der PKS steigt die Beteiligung des Landeskriminalamtes an den Ermittlungsverfahren im Land stetig an. Man hat verkannt, dass insbesondere Kollegen die am LKA neu eingestellt werden erst angelernt und ausgebildet werden müssen.




Bei solchen News überlegt man sich doch, ob man nicht seinen aktuellen Monitor von zu Hause mitbringt und dann endlich einen Grund hat, sich ein neues Modell mit FreeSync und WQHD zuzulegen:
Ausstattung der Kriminalpolizei — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


			
				BDK schrieb:
			
		

> „Hinsichtlich der Hardwarekonfiguration für einen adäquaten TKÜ-Arbeitsplatz wurde bereits im Jahre 2012, mit Inbetriebnahme von DigiBase, eine Empfehlung für 2 Monitore (FullHD) und einen PC der neueren Generation ausgesprochen.
> Für Anwender, die mit der Nevius2-Oberfläche arbeiten, empfiehlt der Softwarehersteller Monitore mit einer Auflösung von 1920 x 1080 für eine optimale Anzeige, damit die umfangreichen Funktionalitäten entsprechend genutzt werden können.“






Je mehr begangene Straftaten angezeigt werden desto kleiner ist die Dunkelziffer. Die Polizei  selbst  findet im Rahmen von zufälligen Wahrnehmungen oder Kontrollen nur etwa 6% der Straftaten. Der Rest kommt durch Anzeigen rein. 
Deshalb ist es so wichtig, das Straftaten auch angezeigt werden.


----------



## Muxxer (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant | Update: 7 Jahre Speicherdauer für AT*

Aha n Kriminaler hier, aber i kann alle beruhigen, die schwörkriminellen haben eigenes IT-Fachpersonal inzwischen, und eigene VPNs etc. 
So MCs z.B. oder auch Clanstrukturen. Da können die affen überwachen wie se wollen. 
Erwischen tuts meist unschuldige Bürger welche umsonst überwacht werden, alles Geldverschwendung. Lieber mehr Beamte und ab raus auf die Straße, tag wie nacht
ja obwohl dann mutiert das alles in nen Polizei-Staat, also doch lieber alles abschaffen und dafür Waffen ab 18 und für jeden, Alk und Gras natürlich erst ab 21 

So ich denke man sieht, das es nie ne vernünftige Lösung geben wird, also am Besten Internet ab schalten 

haha


----------



## DKK007 (8. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant | Update: 7 Jahre Speicherdauer für AT*

Gerade in Ländlichen Gebieten sieht man die Polizei oft erst, wenn schon was passiert ist. Mehr Beamte für Ermittlungen und Streife schaffen nicht automatisch einen Polizeistaat. Solche Gesetze mit mehr ANLASSLOSER Überwachung aber schon. 

Inbesondere das Festhalten von "Gefährdern" über Wochen ohne Recht auf einen Anwalt im Bay. PolG verstößt klar gegen rechtstaatliche Prinzipien. Wenn man da Angst hat, der Anwalt könnte mit dem unter einer Decke stecken, wie man es aus Krimis kennt, sollte man halt nicht den erst besten rein lassen, der 10 Minuten nach Beginn  des Verhörs mit der S-Klasse vorfährt, sondern einen Pflichtverteidiger stellen.

Zumal es halt auch genug Leute gibt, die sich dilettantisch anstellen und (deswegen?) erwischt werden. Aber auch dort müssen Beweise gesichert und ausgewertet werden. Das kann schon sehr lange dauern, wenn bei demjenigen mehrere PCs und eine Kiste voll mit Mobilgeräten und externen Speichermedien eingesammelt wird. 
Allein wie lange es teilweise dauert, bis die Geräte in der Sicherung bzw. Auswertung landen. Oft steht schließlich irgendwo, wann die eingesammelt wurden. Da fragt man sich dann schon, warum man die erst jetzt bekommt.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant | Update: 7 Jahre Speicherdauer für AT*

Krass 7  Jahre Vorratsdatenspeicherung für Österreich!
Aber die konzentrieren sich dann auf die wirklich krassen Straftaten.
Das Urheberrecht ist bei denen soviel ich weiß deutlich lockerer geregelt.
Sprich: die dürfen auch urheberrechtlich geschützte Inhalte runterladen und bezahlen soviel ich weiß eine GEZ ähnliche Gebühr dafür.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant | Update: 7 Jahre Speicherdauer für AT*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber die konzentrieren sich dann auf die wirklich krassen Straftaten.



Oder auch nicht. Zumindest wird bei Netzpolitik.org kein Straftatenkatalog erwähnt, wie man ihn z.B. aus dem deutschen §100a StPO kennt. Da müsste man eventuell noch mal ins Gesetz schauen, wenn das etwas weiter gereift ist. 
§ 100a StPO - Einzelnorm 

Zumindest das BVerfG in DE ist da in Bezug auf schwere Straftaten recht streng, was die Anwendung von allgemeinen und alle betreffende Überwachungsmaßnahmen betrifft. 
Kfz-Kennzeichen-Scanning teilweise verfassungswidrig | heise online


			
				https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Kfz-Kennzeichen-Scanning-teilweise-verfassungswidrig-4297821.html schrieb:
			
		

> In solchen Kontrollen liegen Grundrechtseingriffe gegenüber allen Personen vor, deren Kraftfahrzeugkennzeichen erfasst und abgeglichen werden, unabhängig davon, ob die Kontrolle zu einem Treffer führt.
> Für die Kennzeichenkontrollen müsse es einen hinreichend gewichtigen  Anlass geben, damit der Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt wird.  Dem genügen die Vorschriften in Bayern nicht, da die Kontrollen nicht  darauf beschränkt seien, Rechtsgüter von erheblichem Gewicht zu  schützen.


----------



## Adi1 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Da kann man sich ja aussuchen was man von sich preisgibt.
> Außerdem ist das ganz was anderes.



Glaubst du das wirklich?
Heutzutage durchforstet doch jeder Geheimdienst Facebook & Co.

und verbindet Deine Funkzellen- und bargeldlose Transaktionsdaten
völlig automatisch.

Der Mielke zu Ostzeiten,
hätte heute seine Freude.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant | Update: 7 Jahre Speicherdauer für AT*

Nicht nur die, was aber schon spätestens seit 2013 durch Snowden bekannt ist. Prism-Skandal: NSA zahlte Facebook, Google und Microsoft Millionenbetraege - Golem.de

Auch andere Firmen: Der neueste Facebook-Skandal, aber sortiert


----------



## Adi1 (10. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant | Update: 7 Jahre Speicherdauer für AT*

Das ist traurig, aber wahr. 

ich bin in 30 Jahren sowieso weg vom Fenster,

nach mir kann die grenzenlose Verblödung 

ruhig noch um den Faktor 10 beschleunigt werden.


----------



## RyzA (11. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Glaubst du das wirklich?
> Heutzutage durchforstet doch jeder Geheimdienst Facebook & Co.
> 
> und verbindet Deine Funkzellen- und bargeldlose Transaktionsdaten
> ...


Alles Panikmache!


----------



## Adi1 (11. April 2019)

*AW: Neue 1 Jährige Vorratsdatenspeicherung geplant*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Alles Panikmache!



Naja, ich sehe das 

durchaus etwas kritischer.


----------

